# What happened to my scheduled ride???



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Around 8am today I logged-on and saw a 9:15am scheduled ride available in my neighborhood , I grabbed it. Text said I could logIn at 9:05 to accept. Spent an hour getting ready and prepping my car. 

9:00am engine on, air conditioning kicking in... 9:05 am the text from Lyft to log-on and accept my scheduled ride for “Sherryl”. I turn on the app and start heading to the area, waiting for the ride to be dispatched to me... Whelp, the ride never came in... no warning ⚠ no nothing . 9:15am came and went. 

Did Sherryl cancel and Lyft not tell me? Or did Lyft decide to hand my ride to another driver and not tell me? Either way I’ve never had that happen. I texted Lyft in hopes to get a $10 fee for the mistake . I likely won’t hear back for a few days. Lame ?


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

You just got "Lyfted:


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Lyfted is what you got! 
The last two I got got cancelled overnight and once I got up, preplanned my morning, the ride was gone. Pax cancelling more than 30 min before is no fee. However many times they just dispatch it to someone else closer. How far away was the ride, if more than a few miles Lyft will give it to closest driver and you get “Lyfted”!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft will pull scams like these
Sorry you were depending on these losers for this.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I’ve had the same thing happen; I get the text that it’s time to go online, I log on and head toward the pick up, never get the ping. Lyft told me that the ride was never dispatched and they don’t know why and I’m out of luck for a cancel fee. 

Recently I had a late night scheduled ride, going close to my house, that would be about $25. Just before it’s time to log on for the ride a $29 PPZ popped up in the area of my pick up. Sweet! I’m going to add $29 to my scheduled ride, make $50+ and end up almost all the way home. Nope! Got the PPZ but not my scheduled ride. Instead I got a ride going in the opposite direction, and Lyft lost money on that trip. 

Perhaps one day I’ll claim a scheduled ride and actually take it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

pizzaladee said:


> I've had the same thing happen; I get the text that it's time to go online, I log on and head toward the pick up, never get the ping. Lyft told me that the ride was never dispatched and they don't know why and I'm out of luck for a cancel fee.
> 
> Recently I had a late night scheduled ride, going close to my house, that would be about $25. Just before it's time to log on for the ride a $29 PPZ popped up in the area of my pick up. Sweet! I'm going to add $29 to my scheduled ride, make $50+ and end up almost all the way home. Nope! Got the PPZ but not my scheduled ride. Instead I got a ride going in the opposite direction, and Lyft lost money on that trip.
> 
> Perhaps one day I'll claim a scheduled ride and actually take it.


Perhaps you're be better off
not wasting your time...


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Perhaps you're be better off
> not wasting your time...


 You're probably right.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Around 8am today I logged-on and saw a 9:15am scheduled ride available in my neighborhood , I grabbed it. Text said I could logIn at 9:05 to accept. Spent an hour getting ready and prepping my car.
> 
> 9:00am engine on, air conditioning kicking in... 9:05 am the text from Lyft to log-on and accept my scheduled ride for "Sherryl". I turn on the app and start heading to the area, waiting for the ride to be dispatched to me... Whelp, the ride never came in... no warning ⚠ no nothing . 9:15am came and went.
> 
> Did Sherryl cancel and Lyft not tell me? Or did Lyft decide to hand my ride to another driver and not tell me? Either way I've never had that happen. I texted Lyft in hopes to get a $10 fee for the mistake . I likely won't hear back for a few days. Lame ?


I think you just cut it too close going down to 10 min. Lyft will give it away with more that to go to be assured of a driver. You really can't be accepting an Uber ping if you want the Lyft scheduled ride and Lyft won't ping you with a pickup that interferes with it so what is the downside of being online to accept the ping when it comes in? That is, if you really want it. Also, why head to the area before the ping?


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

In the past I've gotten $10 fees for similar situations, but I don't think they will give out money in those cases anymore. I think they'll say something like you aren't guaranteed to get the ride or say you weren't online. There was a system error, let me report that to the engineers...etc... 

I don't give a ton of scheduled rides, but I thought they fixed that issue. As long as I'm close enough and have the app on in time they give me the ride.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> Around 8am today I logged-on and saw a 9:15am scheduled ride available in my neighborhood , I grabbed it. Text said I could logIn at 9:05 to accept. Spent an hour getting ready and prepping my car.
> 
> 9:00am engine on, air conditioning kicking in... 9:05 am the text from Lyft to log-on and accept my scheduled ride for "Sherryl". I turn on the app and start heading to the area, waiting for the ride to be dispatched to me... Whelp, the ride never came in... no warning ⚠ no nothing . 9:15am came and went.
> 
> Did Sherryl cancel and Lyft not tell me? Or did Lyft decide to hand my ride to another driver and not tell me? Either way I've never had that happen. I texted Lyft in hopes to get a $10 fee for the mistake . I likely won't hear back for a few days. Lame ?


------------------------
You logged on 10 minutes before pickup. Not enough time. You have to be logged on and heading in that direction before the 10 minute mark. Big brother is watching. 
I would log on 20 minutes before scheduled arrival time but that might be a little too much.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> You logged on 10 minutes before pickup. Not enough time. You have to be logged on and heading in that direction before the 10 minute mark. Big brother is watching.
> I would log on 20 minutes before scheduled arrival time but that might be a little too much.


I had the app on when the texts came in to log in and accept the ride. If you log-on too early , you risk being given a ride that will cause you to lose your scheduled ride. I've done 100's of scheduled lyft rides, this was some sort of glitch. They never responded to my complaint about it. I had just updated the app that day. that May of had something to do with it.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I had the app on when the texts came in to log in and accept the ride. If you log-on too early , you risk being given a ride that will cause you to lose your scheduled ride. I've done 100's of scheduled lyft rides, this was some sort of glitch. They never responded to my complaint about it. I had just updated the app that day. that May of had something to do with it.


Not what you said above, that text came in at 9:05 and then you turned on the app. Now something smells fishy.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Not what you said above, that text came in at 9:05 and then you turned on the app. Now something smells fishy.


App was open but not turned to on position until I got the text from Lyft to log on. I was already driving toward the location when the text came in. I moved the dial over the same second the text came in. The ride just never got dispatched. No reason given.

I've had a few scenarios play out poorly when I've logged on too soon . One time the ping came in too early and I ended up having to wait 15 minutes at the pick-up spot. I've also had other pings that overlapped my scheduled ride and were automatically handed over to another driver. I have also been GIVEN many scheduled rides that I'm assuming the original driver was on another call and couldn't cancel.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I've had that happen a time or two. Never bothered to call/message, though.  90+% of my scheduled rides have taken place as, well..., scheduled.



I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Pax cancelling more than 30 min before is no fee.


You sure about that?



> You can cancel a scheduled ride at any time, but Lyft's normal cancellation fee policy applies if:
> 
> 
> You cancel the ride after a driver has been matched,
> ...


https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115013078668-Scheduled-rides-for-passengers


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I used to do a LOT of Lyft scheduled airport trips. Initially the functionality was pretty poor. Very unreliable. I filed many complaints. Then about 2 years ago they issued a notice regarding changes and improvements to the feature. It worked great for me for over a year, then started having issues again. Used to be a $10 fee if pax cancelled less than 30 min to pickup, so I'd screenshot every good trip ahead of time. The fee wasn't automated. 

Now, there's no cancel fee unless you've actually accepted the ping, then pax cancels. Zero driver protection for our time and costs to be available for the trip.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

In '80s parlance "you got jacked."


----------



## tmofog (Sep 19, 2019)

Log on 5 minutes BEFORE it tells you to. There is an ONGOING issue with scheduled rides. If you call and get the 'overseas' helpdesk they will frustrate you and say "scheduled rides are not guaranteed". I finally got an American helpdesk after not getting 8 consecutive scheduled rides and they looked into it and told me ALL of those rides were dispatched BEFORE the suggested log-in time. If you have a 9am scheduled ride the app will tell you to log in at 8:45. Log in at 8:40 and you will get your scheduled ride. This company is going down the tubes FAST.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Is anyone currently having the same issue with the scheduled rides? I been having this issue for the last two weeks.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Fix: Don't do scheduled rides.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

In my marked scheduled rides are profitable. 


Jo3030 said:


> Fix: Don't do scheduled rides.


In my market, scheduled rides are profitable. So avoiding these rides would mean less money.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

This has been happening a lot lately. It's to the point where I don't expect to receive the ride. They're not guaranteed, ya know!


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Every scheduled ride I see is $3-4 gross lmao least you know in advance but my belly is full & bills paid 90 days in advanced so I'm blessed to just ignore them, screenshot for evidence & chuckle

Never accepted one never will one was an airport for $30 but those x rates duh I'm xl only what I look like driving 40 miles for $30 with a 90+% chance of a 40 mile dead head unless I want to wait an hour or few in the pig pen which I still don't know where it's at after they moved in a couple years ago my costs are $10 for the round trip

$30-$10=$20/2 hours no thanks I'm not 16 it's not 1995

Cold world that adults would actually accept them, only way a $3-4 fare is worth it is if it's your neighbor & they're going to the same place & even then there's NO profit just gas money oh snap it is ride"share"


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> You logged on 10 minutes before pickup. Not enough time. You have to be logged on and heading in that direction before the 10 minute mark. Big brother is watching.
> I would log on 20 minutes before scheduled arrival time but that might be a little too much.


I agree... I've had that happen I waited until the moment it sent the text and logged in....never got it... Since I could care less about AR, I just stay logged in for a good 30-45 mins before ping and watch for a ride to come across that says your scheduled Rider Lyft is horrible about their scheduled rides I refuse to ever do another one after they made me drive 15 minutes to a passenger and I waited the five minutes for the countdown to come to an end to the cancellation point it wouldn't give me an option to cancel for no-show so I just randomly canceled and sent Lyft a request for my money.... They said that they gave my ride to another driver and told me to bad... I vowed that day to never do another scheduled ride for them... like you mine was a 5 a.m. ride I got up early and got all together to go and then drove to get the ride and this is what happened...

MORAL.... F LYFT!!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Oh your 8 am ride? Sorry I took it and the rider tip $20 dollar. Sorry, the lyft algorithm thought I was a better driver. 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Everybody should just ignore scheduled rides, in my opinion. They nag you to be online far too early, they nag you to start driving to the pickup far too early, then the people are never ready, because you arrive -- altogether now! -- *FAR TOO EARLY.* The amount of your time that ends up being wasted negates any benefit you might receive. Plus, it gives the pax a phony justification to not tip you.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Grand Lake said:


> Everybody should just ignore scheduled rides, in my opinion.


Yup. In your opinion. Maybe they don't work for you, but they sure as hell work for me. Actually, they are kind of the foundation of my U/L strategy. I'll do easy $80-$120 with them in the few early morning hours before I start with my day job.


----------



## Coolpad_24 (Jun 18, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Around 8am today I logged-on and saw a 9:15am scheduled ride available in my neighborhood , I grabbed it. Text said I could logIn at 9:05 to accept. Spent an hour getting ready and prepping my car.
> 
> 9:00am engine on, air conditioning kicking in... 9:05 am the text from Lyft to log-on and accept my scheduled ride for "Sherryl". I turn on the app and start heading to the area, waiting for the ride to be dispatched to me... Whelp, the ride never came in... no warning ⚠ no nothing . 9:15am came and went.
> 
> Did Sherryl cancel and Lyft not tell me? Or did Lyft decide to hand my ride to another driver and not tell me? Either way I've never had that happen. I texted Lyft in hopes to get a $10 fee for the mistake . I likely won't hear back for a few days. Lame ?


Happened to me the other day. The exact same scenario. I even jumped online 2 minutes before it told me to.. I login, and NOTHING for like 15min.. had me tripping!! No notifications or anything..


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Coolpad_24 said:


> Happened to me the other day. The exact same scenario. I even jumped online 2 minutes before it told me to.. I login, and NOTHING for like 15min.. had me tripping!! No notifications or anything..


I had it happen to me again yesterday also.. it was a bummer! Not sure if they are giving the ride to someone else or what. A cancel should show up as a cancel. I see no record .


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yup. In your opinion. Maybe they don't work for you, but they sure as hell work for me. Actually, they are kind of the foundation of my U/L strategy. I'll do easy $80-$120 with them in the few early morning hours before I start with my day job.


Bahaha yeah right... 90% of them are $3 - $4 estimated... Sure your hitting on $80-120 before your day job..Yep u got the game worked out...


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yup. In your opinion. Maybe they don't work for you, but they sure as hell work for me. Actually, they are kind of the foundation of my U/L strategy. I'll do easy $80-$120 with them in the few early morning hours before I start with my day job.


I'm in the same situation. My market is Los Angeles, and some airport runs can be very profitable. There is nothing cooler than making a nice amount before sunrise.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Bahaha yeah right... 90% of them are $3 - $4 estimated... Sure your hitting on $80-120 before your day job..Yep u got the game worked out...


Why in the hell would I pick up 3-4 dollar scheduled rides when there are 25-30 dollar (plus tips) airport (mostly) trips available? Not every day, but that's fine by me since I ant when I feel like anting, anyway.

Too bad you don't have them, I guess... I've said it before and I say it again: don't hate the player, hate the game. :thumbup:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Why in the hell would I pick up 3-4 dollar scheduled rides when there are 25-30 dollar (plus tips) airport (mostly) trips available? Not every day, but that's fine by me since I ant when I feel like anting, anyway.
> 
> Too bad you don't have them, I guess... I've said it before and I say it again: don't hate the player, hate the game. :thumbup:


I'm hating the way the player is claiming to play the Game...next


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I'm hating the way the player is claiming to play the Game...next


Alrighty, then. Enjoy your airport queue. :thumbup:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Alrighty, then. Enjoy your airport queue. :thumbup:


Indeed nothing like $11 adds to $8 rides...and $7 tips to make my day go fast..


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Indeed nothing like $11 adds to $8 rides...and $7 tips to make my day go fast..


How was it again...?



Dekero said:


> I'm hating the way the player is claiming to play the Game...next


:roflmao:

So yeah. Guess my work is done here.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> How was it again...?
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> So yeah. Guess my work is done here.


Fair enuf. &#128514;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> How was it again...?
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> So yeah. Guess my work is done here.


This is the kind of scheduled rides we get round here... Those $25+ ones are rare &#129412; unicorns....not everyday occurances....


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

you have been LYFTED

--the driver friendly platform


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> Every scheduled ride I see is $3-4 gross lmao least you know in advance but my belly is full & bills paid 90 days in advanced so I'm blessed to just ignore them, screenshot for evidence & chuckle
> 
> Never accepted one never will one was an airport for $30 but those x rates duh I'm xl only what I look like driving 40 miles for $30 with a 90+% chance of a 40 mile dead head unless I want to wait an hour or few in the pig pen which I still don't know where it's at after they moved in a couple years ago my costs are $10 for the round trip
> 
> ...


Normally I would totally agree with you on not taking $3 scheduled rides, but I do take certain ones. With clinics, the insurance company is paying , so the pax misses quite often . I'd say 50% of the time they miss their appointment resulting in a $10 no show. I only tale those if it's within a few miles from me.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Spent an hour getting ready and prepping my car.


Why?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Why?


Lol I think that ride was a good paying one , so I built my day around it. That's why it pissed me off when it disappeared . I've had this disappearing scheduled ride thing happen more times since this post. What bugs me too is that there is no record of the cancelation or text regarding it. Just POOF disappeared , along with my money. Without a trace.


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> Lol I think that ride was a good paying one , so I built my day around it. That's why it pissed me off when it disappeared . I've had this disappearing scheduled ride thing happen more times since this post. What bugs me too is that there is no record of the cancelation or text regarding it. Just POOF disappeared , along with my money. Without a trace.


I have been driving for 2+ years. 10 minutes ago this happened to me for the 4th time within the last two weeks. (Chicago, it was a good one, Downers to ORD. ☹)


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

So it happen to me AGAIN today . This time I got an idea of what happened. I saw a bunch of clinic rides show up to be available. I grabbed 2 of them . They were obviously for the same pax. One scheduled ride to take them and then another one 2 hours later for a return. 

Right as I logged in to accept the 1st scheduled ride, a cancellation notice came in for the other portion of the scheduled ride. So that means the 1st one was likely cancelled at the last second since they were both for the same person.

My guess is that the increase in disappearing scheduled rides is due to the insurance companies cancelling at the last second. We’re just not getting a notice because it’s happening right at the log in time . 

Mystery solved 🔦


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

I can see that might explain that scenario. Unfortunately not the one I have experienced.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

It keeps happening and there's nothing to be done. Just another instance of the way things used to be...


----------



## Julio DeGardner (Dec 6, 2019)

I had the same thing happen this week. Logged on something like 20 minutes before ride was scheduled and drove to a spot less than 100 yards from pickup point. Never got the ping. Asked support about it and they said it was dispatched to someone closer to the rider. Honestly don't think that is possible!


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

This has been happening more and more out here with the sch rides. When I complained to Lyft about two rides in one day not being dispatched to me,and how I was within 3 min of the pick up location, they replied that I was not updating my app. Yep, the old "whatever it is, it's your fault" response. I think they're shopping those rides around to other drivers AND they're using them as bait to get drivers out on the road. My pet peeve: A sch ride and when you go online they throw 4 or 5 other rides in your face that force you to keep rejecting them until they finally send you the sch ride that you agreed to do. Nice way to trash the acceptance rating, too.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Around 8am today I logged-on and saw a 9:15am scheduled ride available in my neighborhood , I grabbed it. Text said I could logIn at 9:05 to accept. Spent an hour getting ready and prepping my car.
> 
> 9:00am engine on, air conditioning kicking in... 9:05 am the text from Lyft to log-on and accept my scheduled ride for "Sherryl". I turn on the app and start heading to the area, waiting for the ride to be dispatched to me... Whelp, the ride never came in... no warning ⚠ no nothing . 9:15am came and went.
> 
> Did Sherryl cancel and Lyft not tell me? Or did Lyft decide to hand my ride to another driver and not tell me? Either way I've never had that happen. I texted Lyft in hopes to get a $10 fee for the mistake . I likely won't hear back for a few days. Lame ?


Air on at 9 am? Do you drive in Africa? 


I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Lyfted is what you got!
> The last two I got got cancelled overnight and once I got up, preplanned my morning, the ride was gone. Pax cancelling more than 30 min before is no fee. However many times they just dispatch it to someone else closer. How far away was the ride, if more than a few miles Lyft will give it to closest driver and you get "Lyfted"!


Never do the scheduled pickups. Lyft are scum and will always give it away randomly. I pulled up a few days ago after getting a ping and there was another lyft driver there. Pretty sure she was the scheduled pickup but the guy had my car and my name as his driver so he went with me.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

There are a ton of scheduled pick-ups on the table now that the insurance companies have starting using Lyft. No shows on scheduled Lyft rides pay $10. I kicked my morning off with a $10 no show and then was handed a 37 mile ride south. Worked out great 👍🏻 

The problem I see arising from scheduled rides is elderly pax that need all kinds of extra assistance . Some of these insurance companies that schedule the rides for these folks are cheap as hell !! They should be ordering medical transpo for many of these people. 

I feel uncomfortable having to help them into the car and put their seatbelts on for them . I could accidentally hurt an elderly pax just trying to help them in . Most can get in on their own but about 20% of them need medical transport, not U/L.


----------

